
Ask HN: Are blue-light blocking glasses effective? - pol0nium
Hi there,<p>Are those glasses really effective or is it just commercial bullsh*t?<p>Thanks.
======
laxentasken
For those who dont know, there is software for this so you dont have to buy
glasses: Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.lux&hl=en)

Win/Linux/Mac: [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

